
Show HN: LiveCoder - jscriptcoder
LiveCoder is a fun tool I built almost a year ago to simulate live coding Frontend technologies for my presentations. You actually don&#x27;t have to live-code, but just prepare beforehand the program, snippets of HTML, CSS and Javascript and you feed the tool with it, so you can just focus on explaining what&#x27;s being coded. Simple :-)<p>I never really shared this tool, but I used it in a few presentations quite succesfully, so I think it could be an interesting tool to use. You have full control of the speed. You can pause and resume... An entire app can be live-coded with this. It&#x27;s quite fun to watch ;-)<p>There is a Demo in the repo, a bit slow at the beginning but wait until the end, gets better. Hope you enjoy it and please, feedback would be very much appreciated.<p>Repo: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jscriptcoder&#x2F;live-coder" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jscriptcoder&#x2F;live-coder</a><p>Fran
======
boffinism
I love the demo. Can you pause and resume dynamically, or do you always have
to embed the pause and resume points into the pre-prepared script?

~~~
jscriptcoder
You can pause by clicking on the document, and resume by clicking again. But I
might also add some keypress for that, like "p" to pause and resume (play), in
case document click does already something else in the app.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
galfarragem
An occasional misspelling and slightly variable speed would make it more
authentic :)

~~~
jscriptcoder
Sounds like fun. I could add a configuration item such as: { humaLike: true }
to introduce a more human behaviour.

Thanks for the feedback

------
anonfunction
I would make the demo link more prominent because it is really cool.

~~~
jscriptcoder
Thanks. I'll do so

------
lozzo
impressive. You would deserve more stars on github... World is an unfair
place.

~~~
jscriptcoder
Thanks :-)

